# September Acquisitions



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

This afternoon the UPS guy dropped a parcel from Orvis at my front door...a Beretta English wool Tweed coat, stock #S289C9. Though crafted of a rather robust tweed fabric, the garment is surprisingly soft to the touch and comes with a quilted vest that buttons into the coat, for wear during colder weather. Minimal padding in the shoulders, bi-swing gussets in the back of the jacket, and excellent tailoring add up to a rather nice jacket!


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

A green (hunter?) Ralph Lauren Polo 100% cotton crewneck sweater, $25 at the Polo outlet. I had to get it, it was a 2XL tall. With my height (and gut) it was a no brainer.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Eagle, picture? Link? You're just teasing us here.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^Hey Eagle, that sounds nice, I think I'll look it up.

I just down sized my laptop and while not yet _in the bag_, I'm seriously considering _pullin the trigger_ on one of these.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Eagle, picture? Link? You're just teasing us here.


Good point. The web site is www.orvis.com and then go to their sale outlet page. The coat was originally listed for $750, but reduced to $499. Made of English wool, but tailored in Italy, I found the coat sizing to be a bit on the small side (odd for an Orvis offering!) and had to go to a size 46 to get a good fit (after the sleeves are shortened just a bit). Hope this helps!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

eagle2250 said:


> Good point. The web site is www.orvis.com and then go to their sale outlet page. The coat was originally listed for $750, but reduced to $499. Made of English wool, but tailored in Italy, I found the coat sizing to be a bit on the small side (odd for an Orvis offering!) and had to go to a size 46 to get a good fit (after the sleeves are shortened just a bit). Hope this helps!


You didn't tell us that they'd used you for the product shot!


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> ^Hey Eagle, that sounds nice, I think I'll look it up.
> 
> I just down sized my laptop and while not yet _in the bag_, I'm seriously considering _pullin the trigger_ on one of these.


Holy Schnikeys! That's one of the funniest posts of all time. And nobody even bothered to comment???

Okay, I'll comment. Here's the chronology as I see it.

In may of 2006, a former member named jmorgan32 told a surprising story about his visit to a Doctor in the South who offered him some moonshine from the fridge in his clinic.

You (A. Squire) chimed in, saying that you have access to "apple pie" moonshine, via your father-in-law's fridge.

In July of 2006, I posted for how to disguise the moonshine one keeps in the fridge at the clinic, and also a recipe for Jello shooters. Admittedly, this was pure theory on my part, as I don't drink alcohol, but it sounded like a funny idea.

Tragically, by October of that year, the "A. Squire family" had lost a beloved family pet, due to your archery hobby.
No mention of whether or not there were moonshine jello shooters involved or not, but it was a sad day for all.

Go ahead and "pull the trigger" on this purchase if you feel you must, but try to always remember the emotional upheaval that your children must have experienced the last time you carried a weapon like that.

Perhaps moonshine and leather bags shouldn't mix.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

*Just ordered:*

Navy pin dot tie from Benson and Clegg

2 square bottom knit ties from LandsEnd in black and gray

*Might get soon, still undecided:*

Cheaney black cap toes (any experience with these?)

Charcoal private label undarted suit from O'Connell's.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> ^Hey Eagle, that sounds nice, I think I'll look it up.
> 
> I just down sized my laptop and while not yet _in the bag_, I'm seriously considering _pullin the trigger_ on one of these.


LOL! That looks pretty good but, a bandoleer or two of ammunition, draped casually over your shoulders, would really make the outfit work for you!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Deleted! The computer burped and I made a double entry.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> You didn't tell us that they'd used you for the product shot!]
> 
> Busted but, they took that shot before my hair turned gray, half of it fell out and my chiseled chest dropped to my waist!
> 
> Thanks for bringing up the pics!


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

i really need to stop acquiring new things. Enough already. That being said, so far I've picked up a replacement Barbour Beaufort, though I don't intend to fully retire my 10 year old jacket, a pair of BB split toe shoes, and a merino wool sweater in hunter green. I also aquired a BB credit card - uh oh.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

It's been a while since I acquired anything. Today, I received two Shaggy Dog cardigans (charcoal and dark green) from Press's 70% off summer sale. I'm looking forward to fall.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

AlanC said:


> You didn't tell us that they'd used you for the product shot!


Or that A. Squire shot the product before they could get the product shot!
Okay, maybe not very funny, but it was certainly worth a shot. Well, shoot!
Now my whole reputation is shot, so what do I do?


----------



## pvpatty (Jun 5, 2008)

dpihl said:


> Or that A. Squire shot the product before they could get the product shot!
> Okay, maybe not very funny, but it was certainly worth a shot. Well, shoot!
> Now my whole reputation is shot, so what do I do?


Your entire gag has been shot to hell.


----------



## Fips (Sep 18, 2007)

Atkinsons Tie:


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

pvpatty said:


> Your entire gag has been shot to hell.


Yeah, I sorta blew it, didn't I? Oh well, it could have been worse. Don't know if any of you witnessed the fireworks this morning, but A. Squire hit the forum with both guns blazing.

He recalled how Patrick has nicknamed the bow tie a Republican Nose ring, yet there are none present at the convention. Sort of blows a hole in Patrick's theory, don't you think?

Quay shot back with a comment about how bows are too elitist for the convention, and might provide the dems with more ammunition in their clas swarfare rhetoric.

Alan C. fired a warning shot across the bow, warning that these two hooligans were gunning for the interchange .

Alan C. didn't have to bring out the heavy artillery after all, however. Squire opted not to go out in a blaze of glory, as some of the young guns around here might have done. Instead, he hit the edit button with both barrels, leaving the rest of us to wonder what was removed.

In the aftermath of the standoff, I don't have any silver bullet answers to the question of how we might place photos of politicians on this forum without being shot down by Alan C.

But I do have one question still. Squire, does that bag come in gunmetal blue?


----------



## pvpatty (Jun 5, 2008)

dpihl said:


> Yeah, I sorta blew it, didn't I? Oh well, it could have been worse. Don't know if any of you witnessed the fireworks this morning, but A. Squire hit the forum with both guns blazing.
> 
> He recalled how Patrick has nicknamed the bow tie a Republican Nose ring, yet there are none present at the convention. Sort of blows a hole in Patrick's theory, don't you think?
> 
> ...


I see that you have taken dead aim at keeping this going, and in doing so, have brought out the big guns.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been earnestly attempting o acquire a pair of Clarks Desert Boots, but unfortunately they are not a popular item in Knoxville and have had little luck. Soon hopefully!


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

It has been an active month of purchasing so far.........



I also purchased a camel hair sportjacket from Orvis.

I am looking for some tweeds and an Ivy Cap before the month is over.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

dpihl said:


> Alan C. fired a warning shot across the bow, warning that these two hooligans were gunning for the interchange .
> 
> Alan C. didn't have to bring out the heavy artillery after all, however. Squire opted not to go out in a blaze of glory, as some of the young guns around here might have done. Instead, he hit the edit button with both barrels, leaving the rest of us to wonder what was removed.
> 
> In the aftermath of the standoff, I don't have any silver bullet answers to the question of how we might place photos of politicians on this forum without being shot down by Alan C.


I am here only to promote peace, harmony and bi-Tradisanship. If people can keep politics out of it post away. However, folks don't seem to be able to help themselves.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I am here only to promote peace, harmony and bi-Tradisanship. If people can keep politics out of it post away. However, folks don't seem to be able to help themselves.


Lesson learned. When posting a snap shooter's gallery of political rally attendees, one ought to have one's ducks in a row. That said, although the good squire's thread doesn't deserve a 21 gun salute, I don't think he deserves the firing squad complete with the whole nine yards either. There's not even any need for a muzzle.

I don't see any smoking gun here. Any perceived hostilities were really just a flash in the pan. When A Squire fired off his little quip about republican nose rings, I don't think he meant to trigger yet another arms race between the republicans, dems and indies on this forum. I don't see his comment as an assault on good manners, or a breach of proper netiquette. He merely shot off the same kind of rapid fire, crazy quick thing that we are all guilty of posting here from time to time.

Furthermore, I don't think the comment about a Brooks Brothers fishbowl was meant to imply that taking pot shots at republican convention goers was merely the same thing as shooting fish in a barrel.

This is all just a shot in the dark on my part, after all, I'm only riding shotgun on this matter.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A. Squire's posts weren't really the problem in that thread.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

pvpatty said:


> I see that you have taken dead aim at keeping this going, and in doing so, have brought out the big guns.


...but dphil's latest volley of cyber-shots are all on target!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Soooo, anyone have any new acquisitions?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

I wanna be a lumberjack!!!!!

Leaping from tree to tree as they float down the mighty rivers of Carolina! The Giant Redwood! The Larch! The Fir! The mighty Scots Pine! The lofty flowering Cherry! The plucky little Aspen! The fragrant Magnolia! The limping Roo tree of Nigeria! The towering Honeysuckle of Waxhaw! The Tiger Maple! The Chinaberry! The Naughty Fayetteville Flashing Blackjack Oak! The flatulent Elm of Ermo! The Quercus Maximus Bamber Gascoingi! The Epigillus! The Barbeque Hickory! The Macho Mimosa of Manteo. The Asheville Ashe. The wandering Spartanburg Shaggy Sasquatch!

OhoooooooOhooooooooo......

One's a lumberjack, and 1's OK
1 sleeps all night and works all day

1 cuts down trees, 1 eats 1's lunch
1 goes to the lavatree
On Wednesdays 1 goes shopping
And quafs Bud & Beernuts for 'tea'

1 cuts down trees. 1 skips and jumps!
1 likes to press wildflaars
1 puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars

1 cuts down trees. 1 wears high heels,
Suspendies and a brar
1 wishes 1'd been a girlie
And done creative things with har

(Apologies to Monty Python)

Via eBay, certified pre-owned Plaid Mackinaw Ranch Jacket. As it appeared in the 1988 Polo catalogue @ $485 in '88 dollars.
















(another practical aquisition for surviving Carolina artic winters)


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

jamgood said:


> certified pre-owned


Nice. I hope you got the extended warranty.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Soooo, anyone have any new acquisitions?


Yeah, but I'm still on the fence about my presidential picks this year.



​


​ ​

​

​
Oddly, we started out this season with so many wonderful choices.

So many have set their sights on the presidential suite. But some seem to have brought a knife to a gun fight. Others look as though they are merely shooting from the hip. Most have missed the mark entirely.

Whichever of the above acquisitions I choose this year, I feel as if I have a gun to my head. Like I'm headed into something akin to a shotgun wedding.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Hey Santa!*

...okay, joking aside, I'm seriously considering Nathan Detroit's proposition. After all, at four bucks plus shipping, I've very little to loose. The fabric is very nice, and it's the eight wale cords that I love anyway. So I've sent away for them just now.

With a white OCBD and sockless topsiders, even red cords oughtn't be impossible to wear, right? Should be much easier to wear than .

Can't decide if I ought to try to turn them wine/purple/plum/bordeaux,
or if I should try for more of a rust color. Rust sounds like more potential
for disaster, so I'll start by trying to replicate the plum color I used to wear in high school. Whatever hue they wind up, it will certainly be better than Santa Claus red.

Although these cream gabs should also be possible to dye, I think I'll stick with the pair I already own and leave well enough alone. Wool shrinks so easily that I just can't imagine the dye job going well.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Snazzy. It's Ralph meets Filson. If the weather stays warm just send it to me. I should have real winters now.



jamgood said:


> Via eBay, certified pre-owned Plaid Mackinaw Ranch Jacket. As it appeared in the 1988 Polo catalogue @ $485 in '88 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

BrooksCool Three button poplin suit sans darts w/flat front trou. Marked down from $398 to $199. It'll still be hot enough in Texas to wear it at least a couple of times before Fall.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=971127&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Khaki​


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody ever heard of ?


Also, ever on the prowl for antiquey looking striped shirts, I found this shirt at Cabella's a while back. In person it looks really nice, it's plenty beefy, and all the seams are triple stitched. Was thinking of having the collar replaced and removing the front pockets.​


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

BB Herringbone wool jacket for $7. It is interesting (maybe just to me) that the BB tag says "Made in Scotland" but it is not Harris Tweed tagged. It's a nice coat, I hope to get to wear it by, say, late December.

Full Shot:


Lapel:


Looking at the red panes, if I ever had the gumption, this would look fantastic with those $3.97 red cords posted here....


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

jamgood said:


> (another practical aquisition for surviving Carolina artic winters)


That is one helluva coat.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A non-earthshattering Burberry made in Italy cotton sweater. I'm generally not big on cotton sweaters, but I liked this one, color was good. It does have (gasp!) a logo, however (unseen in pic):










And found these a few weeks ago, but just now getting around to snapping pics. They're much darker than they appear here, but Oxxford odd trousers, plain front with cool side tabs (have sort of a hammered finish):



















Bought this at my neighbor's yard sale last week for $2, Shudde Bros. custom Open Road style fedora:










And this arrived in the mail a couple of days ago, steel gray porkpie by Optimo Chicago:


----------



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

This August/September I replaced most of the last of my MW/Overstock.com fashion forward/black suit collection with much more traditional suits (to go along with the few trad I had). Thanks to all of you on this site who advise the younger masses, and those who post great sales. All of these acquisitions were due to my time on this website, and all were at sales or "affordable" prices.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

I got this for 165 and bunch of E zegna ties @ 19 at the rack.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

I got my first trad blazer in the mail today.

Brooks Brothers Makers Brooks-Blend sack blazer.



$40. Thoughts? It fits very well, and feels well made. I thought it was a great deal.

Conor.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

redmanca said:


> I got my first trad blazer in the mail today.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Brooks-Blend sack blazer.
> 
> ...


I was very close to bidding on this very item, but despite the tag it seemes a little short and I passed. I am glad it fits you!


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

2 BB Performance Polos at 2 for $99. Burgundy and Black. I love these shirts. I already had one each in Green, Red, Yellow and Gray.

Danny


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

*september acquisition*

rooster wool knit tie. and a couple of BB non iron shirts not pictured


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

stfu said:


> I was very close to bidding on this very item, but despite the tag it seemes a little short and I passed. I am glad it fits you!


Thanks for letting me have it! My previous blazer is about 2 sizes too small (sized by a MW salesperson, before I found this site).

Conor


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Persol 2720s - not really an acquisition, but a birthday present from Mrs. Georgia.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Brooks Brothers sack poplin suit









Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack. 

Found this on Sierra Trading Post and was not too impressed with the color. However, it was on sale (and I had coupon) so I decided to take a chance. Glad I did as it's full of rich, lively autumn colours. Wish it would get cool now so I can start wearing the tweeds.

The lapel roll is a bit high and needs to be lowered a so it actually rolls to a 3/2. Can anyone advise on the steps to 'fix' the lapel roll?

Here's a close up of the fabric.









Cheers.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Reddington said:


> Brooks Brothers sack poplin suit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically you'd need to take off the collar and alter the lapel. It's not an inexpensive procedure, I had Paul Winston do it for me last year for a jacket.

The only thing it can widen the stance of the lapels when you're done.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

A pair of AE Brookwoods....FREE! Great condition. I got these from the clothes closet at the seminary I attend. 

Danny


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

*sept*

I have a few thrift stores in my area that I have a lot of luck at.. today I found a plaid wool sweater (Ralph Lauren) in browns and burgandy and green. I also found a pair of Orvis ( heavy) wide whale cords in a kelly green color. Last but not least a few days ago I found a pair of LL Bean blucher style boots ,in great condition. I dont remember ever seeing these in the catalog, so they mst be old,


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Picked up a BB 3/2 sack navy blue blazer and a herringbone overcoat at the Scholarshop today.


----------



## pvpatty (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MikeMadison (May 14, 2008)

New bag, it's actually more brown than the stock image lets on.

Oh, and I made a killing on RL's summer clearance. I live in FL, where it's pretty much summer clothing for 10 months of the year.

They still clear out their shorts and pastel polos at incredibly low prices this time of year. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Was passing a Salvation Army depot and on the spur of the moment stopped in. Found a 3-button sack navy-blue camel's hair blazer. The thing fits like it was made for me. It's in wonderful shape and from some long gone men's shop. Remarkable. I paid $7.80.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Pgolden said:


> Was passing a Salvation Army depot and on the spur of the moment stopped in. Found a 3-button sack navy-blue camel's hair blazer. The thing fits like it was made for me. It's in wonderful shape and from some long gone men's shop. Remarkable. I paid $7.80.


For as much stuff as I find during my regular thrift-shop trolling (probably 80% of my wardrobe is secondhand), I can't help wondering how much I miss. How many great, quality, fits-like-it-was-made-for-me items of clothing come and go in between my visits? It'd probably be depressing to know the answer.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Down that path lies madness. You can only find what is there for you when you go.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> For as much stuff as I find during my regular thrift-shop trolling (probably 80% of my wardrobe is secondhand), I can't help wondering how much I miss. How many great, quality, fits-like-it-was-made-for-me items of clothing come and go in between my visits? It'd probably be depressing to know the answer.


I wonder the same thing, but one interesting point the last time i picked up two jackets was that based on the way this thrift shop tags the items, I could infer they had been on the rack for over a month.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

stfu said:


> I wonder the same thing, but one interesting point the last time i picked up two jackets was that based on the way this thrift shop tags the items, I could infer they had been on the rack for over a month.


I think this must have been around a while. One of the problems I have is that I'm a standard size so you'd think all the good stuff would be picked up. I find that true with ties, but not jackets so much. Maybe there are just more of them.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I think the answer may also be that few people know what "the good stuff" is. One local thrift store separates out better-quality (read: name brand) suits and jackets from the run-of-the-mill, and I've found Oxxfords in with the run-of-the-mill clothes while the Polo, Brooks Brothers, etc. get priced up and put in the "better" section.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

NYC is a crummy place to find trad stuff in thrift stores. In my (admittedly limited) experience.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I agree. And when you do, its not even priced to sell. 

When I hear you guys finding sacks for $3, I get jealous as hell.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

received my MTM southwick douglas/woodbridge blazer. loro piana fabric is *fine.*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Untilted said:


> received my MTM southwick douglas/woodbridge blazer. loro piana fabric is *fine.*


So....let's see some pictures! :icon_smile:

Congrats.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> received my MTM southwick douglas/woodbridge blazer. loro piana fabric is *fine.*


Does this mean a possible chance for you to get rid of one of your older blazers? :icon_smile_big:

Pictures!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

My first pair of Bean boots - the gumshoes. I drove all the way to PA yesterday just to buy them.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

This should arrive today. If it does not fit for some reason, you will find it on the exchange.

It'll fit. :icon_smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I purchased these longwing, double-sole brogues last week from Dack's. They are made by Cheaney. Incredible shoes, superb quality & finish. The uppers are a pebble-grain reddish brown colour, similar to the AE chili colour but darker with some antiqueing.

https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dufferin1ly0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dufferin2jo1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

I had originally purchased a pair of Dack's newly introduced tassel loafers. The fit was far superior for my feet than the Aldens I bought earlier this year, but I was not happy with the quality of the black calf so I took them back. Apparently Dack's will be introducing them in a brown colour later this year -- if so, I will definitely buy a pair since the Dack's brown calf is excellent.

DD


----------



## Max875 (May 22, 2008)

Fantastic longwings!! I am thinking about buying a pair of Dack's Dufferins too. Are the shoes true to size? I wear 8.5D in the Alden Barrie last. Thank you.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

stfu said:


> This should arrive today. If it does not fit for some reason, you will find it on the exchange.
> 
> It'll fit. :icon_smile:


Nice. I picked up that jacket's brother:










(also for $10)

Conor


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^DD-
Good looking shoes. Enjoy wearing


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

randomdude said:


> My first pair of Bean boots - the gumshoes. I drove all the way to PA yesterday just to buy them.


You won't regret it. Enjoy wearing them.

Cheers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^Ditto on the love for LL Bean Gum shoes...and the love affair with the "Old Maine" Hunting boots, is just as intense! Randomdude, you made a great choice.


----------



## SAndrews (Sep 9, 2008)

*I love EBay. New September stuff.*

OK, so this is my first post. I have always prided myself in my ability to get clothes cheap. I can usually hit a good sale at Macy's or Dillards and walk out spending around $500.00 for around $1800-$2000 worth of stuff. I thought I was doing good until I started reading these forums. I realized that I was not getting very good stuff. None of it was 100% wool. So I hit Ebay, and went crazy. I have some of my stuff, so I thought I would post it with pictures, description and price including shipping. You can decide if I got a good deal. All in all I have spent around $700.00, and I would estimate if I bought all this full retail it would easily be over $6000.00.

I will start with shoes:

Made in Spain vintage Florsheims:
They fit perfect, very soft leather, picture is before a shoe shine. They shined up beautifully. Practically no wear on soles. $22.15









Johnston & Murphy Optima:
Same as above $25.99









Florsheim Loafers:
Ok so they are a little old fashioned, like my dad would have worn, but they are in great shape. $16.49









Allen Edmonds Margate:
Beautiful shoes, soles worn through into thread near toe, but I will have so many pairs of shoes I can hold off on resoling a while $25.99

















Florsheim loafer brown wingtips:
$23.94



















Let me know what you think. Do I have the right to brag or what.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> I purchased these longwing, double-sole brogues last week from Dack's. They are made by Cheaney. Incredible shoes, superb quality & finish. The uppers are a pebble-grain reddish brown colour, similar to the AE chili colour but darker with some antiqueing.
> 
> https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dufferin1ly0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dufferin2jo1.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php
> ...


How much and why can't Dack's come up with a decent web store?


----------



## SAndrews (Sep 9, 2008)

*EBay part 2.*

Ok, next I have the suits, pants and 1 shirt. With the exception of the shirt, everything is 100% wool.

Zanella tan dress pants, perfect shape. i can not find anything wrong with these: $35.49

Zanella shirt: $19.49









Aquascutum gray suit. Will need to get altered slightly for me. I found one slight stain at the knee, but I had to hold it under very bright light and look close. It could not bee seen from 2 feet away. $30.99









Tommy Hilfiger brown wool pants, perfect shape. $13.00

















Antonio Peluso gray pants $10.50









Zanella gray pants $26.12

Tommy Hilfiger Gray with blue pinstripe, the seam on the rear of pants has started coming unstiched, but when I get the pants hemmed I will get that fixed. The jacket fits me juat a little looser in the stomach area than in the picture. $52.99









Blue plaid Kasper suit has a very faint plaid pattern, bad picture I know, but suit looks great. $15.40









Zegna Jacket, wow these really feel good, $15.40

















AE Prk Avenue, Burgandy, A little stretched like the previous owner had feet too big for the shoes, but with inserts for padding they fit good. $40.80









AE Park Ave. Black, shined up very well. can still see a slight mark in the leather after shining if you knwo where to look. $84.95









Much more to come. I am very excited to be improving my wardrobe. We are supposed to be going from polo shirts back to ties in late October at work, but now I here we may not be wearing ties at all. Oh well, I said I am wearing ties and suits all winter. I have ties and more to show pictires of. Plus I ordered 4 of the custom shirts from Lands End, another recommendation from this forum. I will take pictures when they get here. I am used to fing shirts on sale for 15-20, so I hope the money spent is worth it.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Max875 said:


> Fantastic longwings!! I am thinking about buying a pair of Dack's Dufferins too. Are the shoes true to size? I wear 8.5D in the Alden Barrie last. Thank you.


There is no good reason for an American to buy these, unless you are up here on vacation/business and like classic British shoes. Both Alden and AE offer excellent longwing brogues, at better prices--when you factor in import duties, taxes, etc.--so those should be the first, and probably only, go-to brands for Americans. Unless, as I said, you have a thing for British shoes. Church's and Cheaney simply have a different "flavour" than Alden and AE, which comes down to personal taste more than anything.



Green3 said:


> ...why can't Dack's come up with a decent web store?


No idea on the website issue. I hope the new owners (Dack's _used_ to be owned by PRADA) will recognize the importance of a professional web presence.

I am off to Montreal this week, for a day-and-a-half. Originally the Lopez were on the list, but the used car purchase this summer took a hit on my savings and the money I put aside (one $10 bill at a time) should probably _not_ be spent on shoes...

DD


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dr. Damage - if you don't mind, how much were those longwings? That colour and style are right in my wheelhouse.

New owners is good news. As I have whined before, no Vancouver presence anymore, and work and family means very little travel for me these days.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

2 knit ties, one in hunter green and one in yellow.
1 iPhone.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Picked up this Brooks sack charcoal rope-stripe 3-piece suit at a local consignment shop a few weeks ago. Just got the trousers back from alterations on Thursday and wore it to work on Saturday.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^very nice attire!


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> ^very nice attire!


Also, nice small tradly cooking accesory. (Weber smoky joe)


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

*Outlet shopping*

bought my first pair of Weejuns since i was about 10 years old.

Also a pink university stripe OCBD from JCrew.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Orgetorix, that is a lovely suit. And a tie after my own heart, very similar to the Old Haileybury tie, except for the stripe direction of course. Is that black stripe on white or yellow?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> Picked up this Brooks sack charcoal rope-stripe 3-piece suit at a local consignment shop a few weeks ago. Just got the trousers back from alterations on Thursday and wore it to work on Saturday.
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5248.jpg


Looks great, O! Do the folks at work notice that you go Old School Brooks?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*Back to the future*










Many years ago I learned to shave with a DE (probably a Gillette 'Fatboy'). But like so many of our generation, got sucked into the "Shaving system" hype of multiple blades, gooey gels, and having to live with generally poor, unsatisfying shaves.

Well, it's back to the future for me. Found a *Merkur Hefty Classic*, some sharp blades, and some nice rich shaving soap for an excellent shave.

Mach 3, or whatever it's called, is in the trash!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

No more ruining expensive leather soled shoes in this crummy, 'always raining', Seattle weather. No sir....I now have my Tingley Storms!
:icon_smile_big:










Cheers.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Recently picked up this nice wool / silk blend Orvis sports jacket, NWT for a very nice price. Perfect for summer and early autumn. It needs a good steam though.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> ^very nice attire!





stfu said:


> Also, nice small tradly cooking accesory. (Weber smoky joe)


Thanks!



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Hello Orgetorix, that is a lovely suit. And a tie after my own heart, very similar to the Old Haileybury tie, except for the stripe direction of course. Is that black stripe on white or yellow?


The tie is a Brooks Brothers tie, in what BB calls its #2 stripe. Also known as the Highgate School pattern, I think. It's navy and gold on a burgundy ground.



AlanC said:


> Looks great, O! Do the folks at work notice that you go Old School Brooks?


They do. Every time I show up in a new suit or sportcoat they ask which thrift store I've been shopping at this time.  And a few of the customers notice, too.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> Picked up this Brooks sack charcoal rope-stripe 3-piece suit at a local consignment shop a few weeks ago. Just got the trousers back from alterations on Thursday and wore it to work on Saturday.


Wow! Wonderful pickup, I'm actually jealous!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

that is a wonderful ensemble Org.
good find.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Reddington said:


> No more ruining expensive leather soled shoes in this crummy, 'always raining', Seattle weather. No sir....I now have my Tingley Storms!


Very useful acquisition. I was fortunate to find a pair of never used Tingleys thrifting recently, which I now leave at the office in case I get caught there with it raining.

Mac will approve.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

tantive4 said:


> Wow! Wonderful pickup, I'm actually jealous!





closerlook said:


> that is a wonderful ensemble Org.
> good find.


Thanks. I've been trying to figure out how old this suit is. Anybody have an idea, just from the styling visible in the photo? It's from the old 346 line. I can post pictures of the label(s) later if that would help.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Very useful acquisition. I was fortunate to find a pair of never used Tingleys thrifting recently, which I now leave at the office in case I get caught there with it raining.
> 
> Mac will approve.


Absolutely


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks. I've been trying to figure out how old this suit is. Anybody have an idea, just from the styling visible in the photo? It's from the old 346 line. I can post pictures of the label(s) later if that would help.


At an educated guess I'd say anywhere between mid 50s and mid 60s,


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Reddington said:


> Many years ago I learned to shave with a DE (probably a Gillette 'Fatboy'). But like so many of our generation, got sucked into the "Shaving system" hype of multiple blades, gooey gels, and having to live with generally poor, unsatisfying shaves.
> 
> Well, it's back to the future for me. Found a *Merkur Hefty Classic*, some sharp blades, and some nice rich shaving soap for an excellent shave.
> 
> Mach 3, or whatever it's called, is in the trash!


I have thought about one of these for a while. I use a brush and cream for the lather [Proraso, it's amazing], but I still use a Mach 3 to shave. I have a good friend who got very into these old razors and bought all kinds of special blades, etc. He said he ended up cutting himself a lot. I know it takes time to learn to use it properly. I'm sure it does a better job than a modern multiblade. The issue for me [as I came to realize] is time. To do it right, you need to take the time to do it right. You have to shave slower than with a modern razor. I think to good job, you have to really warm up your face with a hot towel too, and it even helps to shave twice. I think one of the most important things is the hot towel, I do this even though I use a Mach 3 and it makes a difference.

Anyway, sorry to go off on a tangent here, this is not the shaving forum of course 

Danny


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

I've added two pair wide wale corduroy pants. One olive Polo RL (USA), and one really well put together pair of caramel colored Orvitsky. (They were a deal, but are unfortunately "substantially pleated". 

It may be 100 degrees here tomorrow. Wonder when I will get to wear them.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

The new flagship for my small, but growing fleet of gunboats arrived today. Allen Edmonds "big and heavy" cordovan MacNeil's. The pictures capture them fresh out of the box, quickly laced for their first try on, but already looking good. They smell great too.

Cheers.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Reddington- They look excellent! Wear them well.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Reddington-
Very nice B&H. Enjoy wearing your LWB in shell


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

*Not sure about B&H, but I've heard...*

I just won these a few hours ago:










Florsheim Kenmoors with the V-cleat and nails. $29.50.

How'd I do?

Conor


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

redmanca said:


> I just won these a few hours ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, outstanding. These are the battleships of the B&H gunboats. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

redmanca said:


> I just won these a few hours ago:
> 
> Florsheim Kenmoors with the V-cleat and nails. $29.50.
> 
> ...


You almost didn't win them. I was watching those...


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Reddington said:


> IMO, outstanding. These are the battleships of the B&H gunboats. Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks! (I knew it was a good find, just wanted to brag a little).



Pentheos said:


> You almost didn't win them. I was watching those...


Well then, thank you very much. I almost didn't bid on them at all, but I figured I should grab them when I saw them.

Conor


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Sometimes the luck of the Irish kicks in big time!

At lunch time I went into a huge charity shop that I visit maybe once a fortnight and hanging on the "new arrivals" rail was a blue tailored Harris Tweed for only 85 kronas (roughly £5) 

First thought "Why is it only a fiver, what's wrong with it, where are the burn holes?

Second thought "Of course it won't fit me, second hand tweeds never fit me" 

Result: It is in perfect condition, in fact the clean linings and pockets suggest that it might even be surplus i.e. old but never sold
And it fits like a glove. 

Made by "The British Tailor". And it's got that lovely old fashioned Harris Tweed label. No idea of age. But if the serial numbers on these work in a similar way to those on Barbours then this might be from 78. 

Happy is not the word! :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

2 amazing scores from the Junior League of Westchester thrift store in Larchmont, NY:

An *old* Brooks Brothers "346" 3/2 sack, navy blue, all-wool suit in absolutely perfect condition for the princely sum of $16.50. Just got it back from the dry cleaner, and it is even more beautiful that it looked in the store. And they even pressed it the right way (didn't press the top button as if it was supposed to be buttoned).

A absolutely perfect single-button, peak-lapel tuxedo. The store label is Saks, but I can't remember the maker off the top of my head (its at the cleaners). A steal at $55.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Just received the Sterlingwear Authentic peacoat that I ordered last week. This thing is a beauty! The quality of construction is exceptional and it is *heavy*!!!! I don't think there will be any trouble staying warm this winter. 

I am 5'6" with a 39" chest. I ordered a 38S and I am pleased with the fit. The shoulders and sleeves are quite fitted with very high armholes. I don't think I need to tweak it even slightly.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

Bought: Yellow merino wool sweater vest fashioned like a hard vest, with pockets, pointed hem, etc.

Ordered: Navy wide-spaced chalk-stripe flannel 6/1 DB suit from Samuelsohn. Truly extravagant, but the economy is strong, my job is secure, and money is cheap.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

From yesterday's trip to the outlet mall...from the PRL store, a loden knit wool emblematic tie (flying pheasants and muted shotguns) for $20 and from BB a retail grade, Scottish wool crew neck sweater (original price$98) for $19. The sweater was such a great deal, I picked up a second one for our son-in-law!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*Old Friends*

New 'old' acquisitions, or better yet "Return of Old Friends." 

A few months ago, I retrieved some boxes from my family home and in those boxes were two watches that I had completely forgotten about. 

The first one, the brown Timex, was my very first 'grown-up' watch. My first watch was a Timex Mickey Mouse watch, but this brown Timex was something special as it was the first watch I bought with my own money, saved up with weeks of allowance. Of course, I was 10 years old, but I loved this watch and wore it everyday. I think I looked _groovy_. :icon_smile:

Anyway, after about 30+ years of not being worn and forgotten about, it's been cleaned up, refurbished and running like a Timex again. 











The second watch is my Omega Seamaster from the mid '70's. It's an automatic and when I found it, I gave it a few good shakes and it actually started working again. So, I wore it, but as the day wore on, it became clear that it too needed a good refurbishing to get back into tip-top running condition. This was my everyday watch until one day about 25 years ago, it was dropped on concrete and quit working. It then ended up in that box, soon to be forgotten. 




















Now I have them both back and on my wrist, where they belong. My only question now is what bands should I put on them? I know the Omega came with a metal bracelet, but that is long gone (although, I still have the original red Omega box the watch came in). I have no idea what the original band was for the Timex, although, I do have the band that I wore it with. An oversized denim and leather strap, with snaps. Very '70's. 

Cheers.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Central Watch band, perhaps?


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

My first trad purchase. Won these on ebay. 10 Brooks Brothers ties.


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

*Hanover cordovan oxfords*










Got these for $105 on ebay...

Sole and heels are at 95%, uppers are nearly perfect.


----------



## Grundie (Oct 17, 2007)

I've had on of those 'Oh Dear' shopping sprees where I think I may have spent too much.

Magee blue pepper and salt Donegal Tweed jacket
Custom made yellow wool waistcoat with silk back
Grey and brown Magee flannel trousers
Custom made cords in various colours
A bottle green trilby
Selection of tweed and knitted ties
4 Lewin shirts (I know they aren't as good as they used to be, but they fit me perfectly)


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

egerland said:


> Got these for $105 on ebay...
> 
> Sole and heels are at 95%, uppers are nearly perfect.


Well done!!!


----------



## sbpt (Sep 27, 2008)

Reddington said:


>


This looks gorgeous! Congratulations on the restoration!


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reddington said:


> The new flagship for my small, but growing fleet of gunboats arrived today. Allen Edmonds "big and heavy" cordovan MacNeil's. The pictures capture them fresh out of the box, quickly laced for their first try on, but already looking good. They smell great too.
> 
> Cheers.


Very, very nice!!!

I just called Port Washington yesterday and I should be recieving the same pair in the mail later on in the week. Luckily they had a pair of factory seconds, in which the gentleman who was taking care of my transaction said looked great and he couldn't see where the defect was.

I can't wait!!! I've been after a pair for over a year, and the Company store in Orlando never had them in stock.

They look great!


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

*A Good Month*

https://imageshack.us
BB straw hat with box. from the bay.

https://imageshack.us
AE Burton

https://imageshack.us
RLPL from the bay. Actually charcoal with grey pinstripe

https://imageshack.us
corneliani

https://imageshack.us
orvis from the bay


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Just won this on ebay.




$60. Not too bad I think.

Conor


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

*Thank goodness for fall sales...*

My first post here, although I have been reading the forum for a couple of years...

My exciting September acquisitions:

(well, technically, this was an August purchase) BB GF 2 button suit, grey plaid with light blue windowpane, single pleat trousers, size 39R, $1900 marked down to $598, plus 15% discount and $40 in BB rewards, for a grand total of $490.

And Sept. -

BB GF 3 button grey sack suit, 39R, $1900 marked down to $698, plus 25% FF sale and $60 in BB rewards, for a grand total of $490 (including taking in the seat of the trousers).

AE Park Ave. shoes in size 10D at the 20% off back to work sale last week for $260 (including a free pair of AE cedar shoe trees).

I am proud of my savings, although I know that many posters here can and have out-saved me many times over.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just trifted two BB ties for $1.50 each.










My fiance purchased me a "346" bowtie for a wedding we're going to in a couple weeks, and then a tie for our wedding in 6 weeks. She really wanted to us the F&F discount.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Needed new sunglasses (with prescription lenses) and ended up with these. I didn't realize I bought the 'New' Wayfarer until I had the lenses put in. Oh, well. I actually like these better as they fit great, so I'm happy. 










Cheers.


----------

